# 2019 Gibson Les Paul Standard Faded - $2000 - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Couldn’t find a lot of info on this model but this seems to be a good deal. I don’t think you can get any kind of Standard anymore for under 3 grand new.
The only one I could find on Reverb was a 2018 in Denmark going for $3200.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

These were a bare bones model exclusive to L&M. They were $2200+tax new.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

chickenpicken84 said:


> These were a bare bones model exclusive to L&M. They were $2200+tax new.


I think youre thinking of the Traditional Faded.
Gibson Les Paul Traditional Faded – Gibson Les Paul Traditional (gibsontraditional.com)
great guitars, but cheaper than Standards.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Diablo said:


> I think youre thinking of the Traditional Faded.
> Gibson Les Paul Traditional Faded – Gibson Les Paul Traditional (gibsontraditional.com)
> great guitars, but cheaper than Standards.


Nope not that one. Here is link to L&M. Read the reviews to get pricing. I've run across a few of these that were "underpriced" as most sellers get inundated when they list them for 1600. 









Gibson - 2019 Les Paul Standard - Faded-honeyburst


Gibson - 2019 Les Paul Standard - Faded-honeyburst




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think that's a fair price.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

Chito said:


> I think that's a fair price.


Wasn't arguing that. Market value is market value. Just putting the info out there that these "Standard" models were $1000 less than usual. That's something I'd like to know if I was buying one.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

chickenpicken84 said:


> Wasn't arguing that. Market value is market value. Just putting the info out there that these "Standard" models were $1000 less than usual. That's something I'd like to know if I was buying one.


Not arguing. LOL Just thought I'd chime in on what I think is fair. But I'm not buying that for $2k.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Not even a hint of flame on that top but pretty in its own way.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Not even a hint of flame on that top but pretty in its own way.


Yeah, I don’t usually go for plain tops on an LP but that one, I could live with.


----------



## Gibson Owner (Apr 9, 2021)

chickenpicken84 said:


> Nope not that one. Here is link to L&M. Read the reviews to get pricing. I've run across a few of these that were "underpriced" as most sellers get inundated when they list them for 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased one of these at my local Long & McQuade. Yes, model was an L&M exclusive and priced at $2,199 CDN + tax. Plays like a dream (neck is slightly thinner than a 50s fat neck but thicker than the '60s). The satin finish is gorgeous without the stupid EZ tuner, push-pull pots or circuit board nonsense. Bottom line... plays, sounds and looks like a dream. Best bang for the buck out there. This is the only new guitar I've purchased in 50 years!


----------

